# '66 GTO seats?



## mrvo123456 (2 mo ago)

I took these out of my '57 Chevrolet Pickup. Are they '66 GTO bucket seats?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup


----------



## mrvo123456 (2 mo ago)

Thank you .


----------

